# HGH and cycle



## nextstepgainz (Nov 23, 2017)

If your on cycle and started HGH and want to stop the AAS do you need to pct?


----------



## Spongy (Nov 23, 2017)

Yes you will need to PCT.  How long have you been on cycle?  If it's just 1 or 2 weeks at low dose test maybe not...  but why risk it?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 23, 2017)

Yes and u can use gh through the pct


----------



## nextstepgainz (Nov 24, 2017)

Have never done HGH before and have always wanted to try it. I dropped the cycle I was doing due to gyno and not really knowing what I was doing. I tried to figure it out on the go for a second time. Now that I know how to pct and I will be starting again when I have everything I need to run a full cycle and proper ancillaries to combat sides.


----------



## nextstepgainz (Nov 24, 2017)

While were on this topic I should ask you guys since you know your stuff. What is up with the liquid HGH you can get from vitamin stores? Will that stuff actually work, I know it won't be anything compared to the HGH you pin but the cost looks a lot more tempting then the real deal.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 24, 2017)

nextstepgainz said:


> While were on this topic I should ask you guys since you know your stuff. What is up with the liquid HGH you can get from vitamin stores? Will that stuff actually work, I know it won't be anything compared to the HGH you pin but the cost looks a lot more tempting then the real deal.


that's not real hgh....real gh is inject and comes in kits of 10 vials usually 10 iu a vial ..


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 24, 2017)

pathetic ....


----------



## Oblivious (Nov 24, 2017)

Do you guys think running clomid and Nolva along side 17A or AAS should get rid of gyno ?


----------



## nextstepgainz (Nov 24, 2017)

I think running Nolva from the start of your cycle will help keep e2 at bay however if you have gyno and depending how far along it is pea size lump that is hard you would be better off trying Cabergoline or Pramipexole. If the gyno is any bigger then pea size you might need Letrozole just remember Letro has rebound so you will want to go back to your normal AI protocol after you drop the Letro.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 24, 2017)

Oblivious said:


> Do you guys think running clomid and Nolva along side 17A or AAS should get rid of gyno ?


go read something


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 24, 2017)

nextstepgainz said:


> I think running Nolva from the start of your cycle will help keep e2 at bay however if you have gyno and depending how far along it is pea size lump that is hard you would be better off trying Cabergoline or Pramipexole. If the gyno is any bigger then pea size you might need Letrozole just remember Letro has rebound so you will want to go back to your normal AI protocol after you drop the Letro.


no not really..Nolva does nothing to lower estrogen.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 24, 2017)

nextstepgainz said:


> I think running Nolva from the start of your cycle will help keep e2 at bay however if you have gyno and depending how far along it is pea size lump that is hard you would be better off trying Cabergoline or Pramipexole. If the gyno is any bigger then pea size you might need Letrozole just remember Letro has rebound so you will want to go back to your normal AI protocol after you drop the Letro.



Gyno doesnt mean a pea size lump or larger it means a swelling of male breast tissue from a hormone imbalance 

Arimidex or Anastrazole works great and practically over night if i start to get itchy and boobish


----------



## Dan.F (Dec 27, 2017)

yes you need. it doesnt take many time so why you risk.


----------

